

The Least Free Place in America [video] - fffrad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJaM8IOev7E

======
nkurz
I tend to have a hair-trigger for flagging Youtube videos here on HN, and was
doubly suspicious that this one got such a quick upvote. But I was surprised
to find that instead of spam, it's a short but solid presentation about free
speech issues on American college campuses. PDF for the non-video-inclined is
here: [http://www.prageruniversity.com/documents/The-Least-Free-
Pla...](http://www.prageruniversity.com/documents/The-Least-Free-Place-in-
America.pdf)

~~~
fffrad
Well looks like it has been flagged anyway. Just wanted to share this very
instructive video.

I personally experimented this when going to college. I wanted to show the
experience of a programmer at school versus the real world and was silenced
and threatened.

Of course a pre-approved essay was presented to me later to read to my fellow
class mates. I did not.

